
Show HN: Rent vs. Buy Housing Calculator - w1
https://www.rentvsbuy.house/
======
ytNumbers
If you add annual maintenance costs, then your calculator would be something I
would recommend to people who are considering purchasing a house. I've seen
suggestions that the annual cost would be 1% of the total house value, but
I've also seen a value for that as high as FOUR percent!

[https://www.thebalance.com/home-maintenance-
budget-453820](https://www.thebalance.com/home-maintenance-budget-453820)

The mortgage market is very lucrative when it comes to adsense and other
monetization strategies. If you could find a way to market what you've
created, you could manage to generate significant passive income (a.k.a., the
gift that keeps on giving).

------
tylerd22
Cool calculator.

One thing that is missing is the opportunity cost of the down payment.

Also, in fairness, the renter scenario should be a smart renter that invests
their money. Typically, a renter will have lower monthly housing costs in the
beginning and will have more money for investment.

Ideally, the net worth should be compared after 25 years or something.

------
w1
Hey folks, I built this NPV calculator in Python a couple years back, before I
bought my first house. Here it is again, rewritten it in React/Recharts. Let
me know if its helpful and if you have any feedback!

